# [leider wohl nicht lösbar] Nur 60 Hz auf den ttys

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo!

Ich war mir relativ sicher, dass es so eine Frage schon mal gab, jedoch habe ich leider nichts entsprechendes über die SuFu gefunden  :Sad: 

Okay, hier die Frage:

Ich habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte gegönnt. Es ist eine GeForce 7600 GS (SONIC von Xpertvision/Palit). Sie wurde - war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten  :Wink:  - sofort korrekt erkannt und angesprochen.

Nun habe ich aber ein kleines "Problem"... Und zwar laufen die ttys (also die Consolen außerhalb von X.Org) nur noch mit 60 Hz  :Sad: 

Ich habe nur einen CRT-Monitor und da ich viel in den Consolen arbeite, fällt das Flackern doch schon etwas unangenehm auf...

Ich habe bereits versucht, mit Kernel-Parametern die genaueren Frequenzdaten meines Monitors anzugeben, aber egal was ich mache, es bleibt bei 60 Hz...

Dabei ist es egal, ob ich den Monitor mit dem beigelegten Adapter an den DVI-D Anschluss anschließe (wird als CRT-0 erkannt) oder ihn an den "nativen" D-SUB dranhänge (CRT-1).

Meine Kernel-Parameter sehen wie folgt aus:

```
video=vesafb:1024x768-32@85,ywrap,mtrr:3,maxhf:70,maxvf:120,maxclk:400
```

fbset zeigt mir übrigens an, dass mein Monitor DOCH mit 85 Hz angesprochen werden würde:

```
mode "1024x768-85"

    # D: 94.500 MHz, H: 68.677 kHz, V: 84.997 Hz

    geometry 1024 768 1024 6144 32

    timings 10582 208 48 36 1 96 3

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,8/24

endmode

Frame buffer device information:

    Name        : VESA VGA

    Address     : 0xd0000000

    Size        : 25165824

    Type        : PACKED PIXELS

    Visual      : TRUECOLOR

    XPanStep    : 0

    YPanStep    : 1

    YWrapStep   : 1

    LineLength  : 4096

    Accelerator : No
```

Irgendwelche Ideen?  :Smile: 

----------

## doedel

Ja, ich hab eine Idee  :Wink: 

Versuch mal den vesafb-tng-Framebuffer zu nehmen und dann deine Daten Fest in den Kernel einzucompilieren, dann brauchst du auch keine Kernelparameter mehr mit anzugeben.

In der menuconfig gibst du dann die Daten in dem Format an 1024x768@75. Bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Versuch mal den vesafb-tng-Framebuffer zu nehmen...

 

Das tue ich bereits  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ...und dann deine Daten Fest in den Kernel einzucompilieren, dann brauchst du auch keine Kernelparameter mehr mit anzugeben.
> 
> In der menuconfig gibst du dann die Daten in dem Format an 1024x768@75. Bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar 

 

Auch dies ist bereits geschehen  :Smile: 

Und wie gesagt: Mit meiner GeForce 3 lief dies ja mal problemlos... Ich kann ja mal mit den Daten rumspielen...

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das tue ich bereits 
> 
> 

 

Dann brauchst du doch keine Kernelparameter mehr...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie gesagt: Mit meiner GeForce 3 lief dies ja mal problemlos... Ich kann ja mal mit den Daten rumspielen...
> 
> 

 

Bist du dir sicher, dass dein Bildschirm das auch "offiziell" unterstützt? Soweit ich weiss, werden zu hohe Raten blockiert bzw. dann kommt kein Bild mehr und es kann ja sein, dass der für nur 60hz ausgelegt ist, das erkennt deine Karte und betreibt ihn so, obwohl er sich auch mit mehr nutzen liesse.

Nur so ne Idee^^

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Uhm... Mein Bildschirm ist ein 17" CRT-Monitor, der Unter Windows und Linux-X.Org auf 1024x768 32 Bit bei 85 Hz läuft  :Wink: 

Also ja, er unterstützt das  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Uhm... Mein Bildschirm ist ein 17" CRT-Monitor, der Unter Windows und Linux-X.Org auf 1024x768 32 Bit bei 85 Hz läuft 
> 
> Also ja, er unterstützt das 

 

Nun ja, ob Dein Monitor das kann, und ob es von Deiner Grafikkarte bzw. Linux untersützt wird, sind zwei paar Stiefel.....

Guckst Du hier und hier.

btw:

ddccontorl und ddccontrol-db sind in Portage

```
# emerge -av ddccontorl

# emerge -av ddccontorl-db
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich (und andere) auch. Mein TFT Monitor läuft normal mit 75Hz. Laut grafischer Anzeige unter KDE XFCE und Gnome läuft er nur mit 50 Hz. Wenn ich aber an meinem Montor die Info taste betätige, wird mir angezeigt, daß er mit75 Hz läuft. Es gibt da die unterschiedlichsten Theorien. Ich denke das ist ein Bug im xserver.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

@flammenflitzer: Ich meine ja gerade NICHT den X-Server  :Wink: 

Da läuft nämlich alles so, wie es soll. Der Monitor läuft dort mit 85 Hz und es wird auch so angezeigt (sowohl im OSD des Monitors als auch in den Einstellungen/Menus des X-Sercers).

Was ich meinte, sind die ttys außerhalb des X-Servers. Die framebuffer-Konsolen eben. Jedoch habe ich in der Doku etwas entdeckt, dass wenig Anlass zur Hoffnung gibt:

 *Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt wrote:*   

> Note that there are some boards (nVidia 59**, 57** and newer models)
> 
> claiming that their Video BIOS is VBE 3.0 compliant, while ignoring the
> 
> CRTC values provided by software such as vesafb-tng. You'll not be able
> ...

 

Somit hat sich das Thema dann wohl leider erledigt  :Sad: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Aus Interesse, wie sieht den der Abschnitt in der xorg.conf betreffend der Auflösung aus. Bei mir wird die Auflösung falsch ausgegeben. Ich habe die config aber schon seit 3 Installationen. Die ist eigentlich i.O.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Okay... Ich poste hier mal drei Abschnitte aus meiner xorg.conf

```
# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Peacock Entrada 17"

#    HorizSync   30-70

#    VertRefresh 50-120

    Option      "DPMS"

    DisplaySize 320 240

EndSection
```

```
# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia GeForce 7600 GS"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "3"

    Option      "DPMS"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true" # ABI 1.0 bla bla

#    Option     "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Option      "backingstore" "true"

    Option      "SWcursor" "off"

    Option      "ADDARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "AllowDDCCI" "true"

    Option      "Coolbits" "1"

#    Option     "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "yes"

#    Option     "AGPMode"  "4"

EndSection
```

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia GeForce 7600 GS"

    Monitor     "Peacock Entrada 17"

    Option      "NvAGP" "3"

    Option      "DPMS"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true" # ABI 1.0 bla bla

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "832x624" "640x512" "720x400" "640x480" "640x400" "576x432" "640x350" "512x384" "416x312" "400x300" "320x240"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "832x624" "640x512" "720x400" "640x480" "640x400" "576x432" "640x350" "512x384" "416x312" "400x300" "320x240"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "832x624" "640x512" "720x400" "640x480" "640x400" "576x432" "640x350" "512x384" "416x312" "400x300" "320x240"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt wrote:*   Note that there are some boards (nVidia 59**, 57** and newer models)
> 
> claiming that their Video BIOS is VBE 3.0 compliant, while ignoring the
> ...

 

Geb nicht so schnell auf! Ich denke das sich dies auf Mother-On-board-Chips bezieht und nicht auf deine tolle GF 7600 GS!

Ich denke das muss an irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegen....

 *Quote:*   

> Auch dies ist bereits geschehen :)
> 
> Und wie gesagt: Mit meiner GeForce 3 lief dies ja mal problemlos... Ich kann ja mal mit den Daten rumspielen...

 

Das zeigt doch eigentlich das es nicht an deinem Mainboard liegen kann..!

Boote Notfalls ein Aktuelles Knoppix.. die verwenden doch auch Framebuffer (allein schon wegen dem Bunten Pinguin, bei dem alle Frauen immer sagen "oh wie süß!" ;) und schau mal wie es dort unter der tty ausschaut.

Zum eigentlichen Problem:

Wozu ist das gut?:

```

maxhf:70,maxvf:120,maxclk:400

```

Also ich würde das einfach mal weglassen ... ;)

Und fehlt bei dir nicht sowas?:

```
CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Wohl bemerkt, ich kenne mich mit den FB-Einstellungen nicht gut aus.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Problem:
> 
> Wozu ist das gut?:
> ...

 

Das soll vesafb-tng die Fähigkeiten meines Monitors mitteilen... Ich musste das mal machen, da mein Monitor sonst die falsche Hz-Zahl hatte...

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich würde das einfach mal weglassen ... 

 

Bereits geschehen  :Smile: 

Bringt aber auch nichts  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und fehlt bei dir nicht sowas?:
> 
> ```
> CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> ```
> ...

 

Nein, das habe ich drinnen. Habe es halt nur nicht dazu geschrieben...

BTW: Wenn ich die Gentoo LiveCD boote, hat der X-Server auch nur 60 Hz. Obwohl ich 75 Hz in den Einstellungen auswählen kann  :Sad: 

----------

## dR0PS

sehr schön das dieses Thema gerade kommt.

Bei meinem Wechsel von einer GeForce4860TI auf eine GeForce5900 kam es bei mir zu selbem Problem. einkompilierte vesafb-tng Parameter sowie Kernelstartparameter die vesafb-tng konfigurieren sollten werden komplett ignoriert.

Es wurde nur die Graka getauscht und schon waren die 100Hz wech  :Sad: 

Sehr interessant das es wohl an nicht vollständig interpretierten VBE3.0 commands liegt.

Naja 100Hz tty's sind futsch dafür ist der OpenGL-Desktop etwas schneller  :Wink: 

Wäre echt schön wenn man da was nachpatchen könnte aber klingt wohl nicht so!  :Sad: 

Meine Kernel params:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.20-viper4 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@100 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Hast Du nochmal den Link wo das mit den VBE3.0 specs stand?

Nur damit ich das Thema sauber zu den Akten legen kann  :Wink: 

Danke, dR0PS

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *dR0PS wrote:*   

> Hast Du nochmal den Link wo das mit den VBE3.0 specs stand?
> 
> Nur damit ich das Thema sauber zu den Akten legen kann 
> 
> Danke, dR0PS

 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt  :Wink: 

----------

